# Attn Admins - I want to change my username



## Darrin Drader (Dec 14, 2003)

I've grown tired of Baraendur, besides, it takes too long to type in when I log back into the site. Can I have it changed to Whisperfoot?

In case you're wondering, Baraendur is the name of a castle in an article I wrote for Dragon #295 while Whisperfoot is the name of my first D&D character. He was a 1st edition half elf fighter/thief and I played him for several years before finally retiring him. Since then I've managed to work him into my homebrew campaign setting and various other places.

So whadd'ya say?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 14, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> I've grown tired of Baraendur, besides, it takes too long to type in when I log back into the site. Can I have it changed to Whisperfoot?




Wait... your 9-letter name takes too long to type, so you want an 11-letter name instead?  

-Hyp.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 14, 2003)

Yes. Its faster for me to type.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 14, 2003)

Got your PM, Darrin. I'll change it tonight.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 14, 2003)

How about stewardesses?

You only need one hand to type that.  

I bet it will increase the number of people that respond to your posts, too.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 15, 2003)

All set!


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 15, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> All set!




You guys can do that?  I can't do that??  

While we're changing user names around, can you pull the underscore character out of mine?


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 15, 2003)

Sure. Next time, log in with a space instead of the underscore.


----------



## Berandor (Dec 15, 2003)

YES!!! Finally, it is done. My subtle mental manipulation has been succesful. Baraendur is gone, and when sumeone mumbles "Brndr", he will mean me, me, me!

Better still, I won't be stumped by posts that I never made, yet still attribute to me, simply due to name confusion 

Berandor
spellenged (spelling-challenged)


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 15, 2003)

Berandor said:
			
		

> YES!!! Finally, it is done. My subtle mental manipulation has been succesful. Baraendur is gone, and when sumeone mumbles "Brndr", he will mean me, me, me!
> 
> Better still, I won't be stumped by posts that I never made, yet still attribute to me, simply due to name confusion




Somehow I knew this would make you happy.


----------



## A2Z (Dec 15, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Wait... your 9-letter name takes too long to type, so you want an 11-letter name instead?
> 
> -Hyp.



If you type Whisperfoot faster than Bareandor then using Antidisestablishmentarianism as your user name should let you log on in record time!


----------



## Berandor (Dec 15, 2003)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Somehow I knew this would make you happy.



 And a happy Berandor is good 

Seriously, did you never have any similarity problems with the names? Well, not problems per se, but I smiled at the similarities at least once a week. I would have changed mine, but Berandor is my username (almost) everywhere I post, so it would have been too much of a hassle. Also, people recognize me as Berandor, and that is the only I get in my lifeless existence


----------



## Mirth (Dec 15, 2003)

Berandor said:
			
		

> And a happy Berandor is good
> 
> Seriously, did you never have any similarity problems with the names? Well, not problems per se, but I smiled at the similarities at least once a week. I would have changed mine, but Berandor is my username (almost) everywhere I post, so it would have been too much of a hassle. Also, people recognize me as Berandor, and that is the only I get in my lifeless existence




I think you should change your username to Whisprfot.


----------



## Berandor (Dec 15, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> I think you should change your username to Whisprfot.



 I would, but I'm lacking the balls to do it. I changed my custom title, though.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm going to have to get notecards to keep up around here, who's on first?


----------



## A2Z (Dec 15, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to get notecards to keep up around here, who's on first?



Yes.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 15, 2003)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I would, but I'm lacking the balls to do it. I changed my custom title, though.




Thank you sir, that will be all


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 15, 2003)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I would, but I'm lacking the balls to do it. I changed my custom title, though.



Classic. I love it!


----------



## Gnarlo (Dec 16, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to get notecards to keep up around here, who's on first?




Arrrrgh!! Me too! I was having a hard enough time keeping people straight once they started changing their avatars...

Screw it. I'm going to just start assuming they are all alternate personalities of Piratecat.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 16, 2003)

Gnarlo said:
			
		

> Screw it. I'm going to just start assuming they are all alternate personalities of Piratecat.




I thought _you_ were!

Wait... so whose alt are you again?

-Hyp.


----------



## Mark (Dec 16, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I thought _you_ were!
> 
> Wait... so whose alt are you again?
> 
> -Hyp.




_Where's PiricMonemrydinklesmurfdanahcatnessteakryh when you need him...?_


----------



## Gez (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm still not Gnemry. Assimilation my imilation!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Dec 16, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> How about stewardesses?
> 
> You only need one hand to type that.
> 
> I bet it will increase the number of people that respond to your posts, too.




 LOL!


----------

